# [SPOILERS] Critérium du Dauphiné



## Strathlubnaig (28 May 2012)

This week long race is coming up soon. Some good names in the current start list, Evans, Sanchez, Moncoutie, Wiggins, Millar is due back, Nibali and Tony Martin among others. There is a 50 odd km ITT in the middle and a few decent climbs elsewhere. Should be interesting.

Who is due a win ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 May 2012)

I think it will end up being a clash of styles between Wiggins and Nibali, rather similar to Hesjedal vs. Rodriguez... but will it have the same outcome?


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2012)

Evans and Schleck will have a good look at each other no doubt. It'll be interesting to see the Europcar duo riding together too.


----------



## raindog (29 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> It'll be interesting to see the Europcar duo riding together too.


I'll be keeping an eye on Rolland and Voeckler as well.

Maybe Brad will be at half throttle with the Tour so close and Porte or Froome might go for it, depending on form? The only mountain top finish is the last stage, but there are some interesting profiles.


----------



## lukesdad (29 May 2012)

raindog said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on Rolland and Voeckler as well.
> 
> Maybe Brad will be at half throttle with the Tour so close and Porte or Froome might go for it, depending on form? The only mountain top finish is the last stage, but there are some interesting profiles.


 
It would be nice to see Sky let Porte have a go. with the other 2 stretching their legs and supporting him.


----------



## smutchin (29 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think it will end up being a clash of styles between Wiggins and Nibali, rather similar to Hesjedal vs. Rodriguez... but will it have the same outcome?


 
Nibali is a much better time triallist than Rodriguez, though, isn't he? Although with the TT being in the middle of the race rather than at the end, it will obviously affect the race in a different way.

Hard to see a winner outside Wiggins, Nibali or Evans - as I predict will be the three on the podium in the TdF. I can see Brad wearing yellow from start to finish in this one, although I agree it would be nice to see Sky let Porte or Froome off the leash. I suppose it depends how much Brad wants this one for himself. He could regard it as making a statement of intent, like he did last year, or he could feel he doesn't have to prove himself and keep his powder dry for the big one.

Of the others... Sanchez could be a contender. Schleck needs to ride himself into form, but unlike Basso in the Giro, I don't think he'll have the luxury of being allowed the opportunity. Would love to see Voeckler and Chavanel up there too.

Any takers for Simon Gerrans?

d.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2012)

I'd like to see Wiggins test his form without going too deep in support of whoever is fitter out of Froome and Porte. Froome is a bit of an unknown quantity still after his stellar ride in the Vuelta and subsequent illness.
Schleck bros and Bruyneel and Kim Andersen are at loggerheads so it will be interesting if Andy is going to sulk like Frank did at the Giro or suck it up.
Tony Martin won the tour of Belgium last week so he's in some sort of form after the crash. The ITT should be fun. Is Fab back for this?


----------



## smutchin (29 May 2012)

Here's a start list I found on t'web - don't know how accurate it is...

http://www.cyclingfever.com/editie.html?detp=view&_ap=startlijst&editie_idd=MjI5MTM=

Looking down the list of names, a few more interesting ones stick out:
Talansky, Amador, Van Den Broeck, Westra...

d.


----------



## raindog (1 Jun 2012)

Well, according to his Grauniad blog, he'll be going for the win.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2012/may/31/dauphine-tour-france-bradley-wiggins
"I'll be going in with No1 on my back as defending champion, the first time I've done that in a stage race. I won it fairly comfortably last year and I've moved on again since then. I'm ahead of where I was back then so I'm going in to try and win it again. There are people who have been saying I need to be careful, that you can't win the Tour and the Dauphiné but I'd like to try to challenge that tradition."


----------



## Noodley (2 Jun 2012)

That's a fairly clear statement of intent from Wiggins, and he usually tells it as it is so looks like he thinks he is in with a shout for the Tour as well. I might just have to put some money where is mouth is!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jun 2012)

wfosdick70 said:


> I think it will end up being a clash of styles between Wiggins and Nibali


 
Is there an echo in here?


----------



## raindog (2 Jun 2012)




----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jun 2012)

Actually I think that 'new member' is actually a spambot - all their posts just seem to be copies of other people's posts. I have reported it.


----------



## raindog (2 Jun 2012)

What's a spambot, and what does it do?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jun 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spambot


----------



## beastie (3 Jun 2012)

I think that it will end up being a clash of styles between Wiggling and Nibali










Simple things....................


----------



## smutchin (3 Jun 2012)

I see Cobo is down to lead the Movistar team. Not heard his name mentioned much this season. Presumably he's aiming for the Vuelta again? (And presumably Movistar will be backing him for the Vuelta rather than Valverde?)

d.


----------



## raindog (3 Jun 2012)

I think rain is forecast at sometime this afternoon, which might bugger the results, not that that will mean much in the grand scheme of things as it's only the prologue.

EDIT
just realised, Millar's back at last.


----------



## smutchin (3 Jun 2012)

Anyone else watching Wiggo think their telly was in the wrong aspect ratio? Sooooo skinny!

d.


----------



## raindog (3 Jun 2012)

Nice ride from Durbridge. Probably the best result for Brad - high up in the times without the worry of wearing yellow.


----------



## PpPete (3 Jun 2012)

Eurosport player don't seem to be showing it live at all....ggrrrrr!


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2012)

A nice 1-2 for me in the Road.cc fantasy league!


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Jun 2012)

Wiggins is only one second off the lead and with the wind having a greater negative affect on the later starters, I think he'll be very well pleased with that performance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herzog (4 Jun 2012)

PpPete said:


> Eurosport player don't seem to be showing it live at all....ggrrrrr!


 
France3.fr (via steephill) is working well. When combined with cyclingnews commentary, it's easy to follow the race (depending on who is updating the ticker).


----------



## montage (4 Jun 2012)

Westra can't be ignored when considering podium placings


----------



## raindog (4 Jun 2012)

And Chavanel's in decent shape too, apparently.


----------



## raindog (4 Jun 2012)

This stage has got Gilbert written all over it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jun 2012)

Nice win for Evans - reminds me of what Wiggins did on the first stage of Romandie - showing he's in top condition and can win in a way you wouldn't expect.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jun 2012)

That must put Wiggins in yellow too, I would imagine.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jun 2012)

Good result for Coppel - some of the French papers were talking him up as the dark horse contender for this and Le Tour. We shall see.


----------



## raindog (4 Jun 2012)

montage said:


> Westra can't be ignored when considering podium placings


Westra was dropped on the last climb, along with Andy Schleck 

Did Andy go slow on purpose as a protest?


----------



## raindog (4 Jun 2012)

Evans looking very strong. And yes, Coppel is supposed to be in great shape at the moment.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jun 2012)

raindog said:


> Westra was dropped on the last climb, along with Andy Schleck
> 
> Did Andy go slow on purpose as a protest?


 
Either that or he really is in as poor shape as Buyneel was suggesting.


----------



## montage (4 Jun 2012)

raindog said:


> Westra was dropped on the last climb, along with Andy Schleck
> 
> Did Andy go slow on purpose as a protest?


I remember reading somewhere that Andy wasn't going to go into the red apart from in an attempt to win the queen stage - maybe he is ruling himself out of the GC so that he will be allowed to ride away?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jun 2012)

Wiggins is confirmed as the leader, one second ahead of Evans. Not that these placings are going to count for much by the end.


----------



## raindog (4 Jun 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Either that or he really is in as poor shape as Buyneel was suggesting.


"poor shape" is an understatement for the best climber in the world to get dropped on a hill like that.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jun 2012)

I was really suprised at Westra.

I feel sorry for Yukihiro Doi - worked hard in the break all day, then as soon as they got caught, he had to stop and give his wheel to his team leader, and ended up over 7 minutes back on the stage. Still that's the life of a domestique, even if you are a national champion...

Sammy Sanchez probably won't be starting tomorrow and Dan Martin also had a nasty-looking crash, though it was later in the stage and he didn't end up quite as far back as Sanchez.

My man to watch out for is Amador - if he's carried any of that attacking form through from the Giro, he's going to be dangerous in the mountains.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jun 2012)

Just watched the highlights... cracking bit of racing by Evans. Great to see. 

Schleck was obviously sandbagging. Can't believe that will be good in terms of TdF preparation though. Not going to win him many fans either. 

Thought it was pretty funny how Wiggo looked so reluctant to put the yellow jersey on. 

Didn't see Nibali at the end. Presume he finished in the Wiggins group?

d.


----------



## PpPete (5 Jun 2012)

Herzog said:


> France3.fr (via steephill) is working well. When combined with cyclingnews commentary, it's easy to follow the race (depending on who is updating the ticker).


 
(Belated) Thanks for that. I can follow the French commentary quite well. Nice to have a change of style from Eurosport.

BTW Even the French commentators were all giving Bradley as clear favourite for the Tour


----------



## raindog (5 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Schleck was obviously sandbagging.


Don't think we can call it sandbagging because, as you say, it was obvious. Sometimes he would move forward and join another small group, but he did it with ease. At one point you could see him riding one handed and chatting away with an Astana rider. As we know, all's not well at the Shack, but the Schlecks seem to get weirder with every passing season.


----------



## raindog (5 Jun 2012)

Just been mentioned that Nibali is off to Astana


----------



## montage (5 Jun 2012)

Evans and Nibali at the front and Wiggins looks to be caught napping again


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2012)

Wiggo knows what he's doing - he wasn't after the stage win, he was only interested in making sure he was in the first group that crossed the line. Job done.

Anyway, another cracking day's racing. Great to see Nibali and Evans going head to head like that. Only surprise is not seeing Gilbert nearer the front at the finish. Amador does indeed look very strong, as FM mentioned upthread. Tony Martin also appears to be in much better shape than earlier in the season. Bodes well for the Tour.

d.


----------



## raindog (5 Jun 2012)

Yes, Brad content to roll in with the bunch. And you're right, that was a sharp little attack from Martin.


----------



## PpPete (5 Jun 2012)

Loved the French commentators taking the piss out of Andy Schleck....
Picked up on a line from his interview before the start "I'm not worried"

And then every time there was a shot of Schleck over the "Back of the Peloton" graphic they kept saying "It's all right, he's not worried"

Had me in stitches everytime they did it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2012)

Martin is looking good, but I think he played a card too early today and got caught out. If he wins the stage with that kind of late attack, he lays down a marker. If he sits back and finishes comfortably in the group, everyone thinks that he's riding within himself and remains wary. But if he attacks and then gets beaten, it's the worst of both worlds: it suggests that he really wants a stage and that is all he's really riding for here.


----------



## raindog (5 Jun 2012)

Probably just testing his legs.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2012)

raindog said:


> Probably just testing his legs.


 
Yeah, you're probably right - I am overanalyzing!


----------



## raindog (5 Jun 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, you're probably right - I am overanalyzing!


I think I might've been underanalyzing


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2012)

Andy Schleck was very poor again today. I know he may be taking it easy but after two hilly stages to be in 120th, just one second ahead of John Degenkolb, a massive sprinter who practically has to be carried up hills, is really a bit worse than taking it easy...


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2012)

PpPete said:


> And then every time there was a shot of Schleck over the "Back of the Peloton" graphic they kept saying "It's all right, he's not worried"
> 
> Had me in stitches everytime they did it.



Ah! Thanks for the explanation. I noticed that and thought it was odd that they kept repeating the line, but hadn't heard the interview so didn't quite get the joke. Brilliant.

d.


----------



## Herzog (5 Jun 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Andy Schleck was very poor again today. I know he may be taking it easy but after two hilly stages to be in 120th, just one second ahead of John Degenkolb, a massive sprinter who practically has to be carried up hills, is really a bit worse than taking it easy...


 
Bad prologue, two terrible stages, not looking particularly comfortable in the saddle... maybe a stage win to 'save' his Dauphiné, but I doubt it. All in all, not good prep for the Tour...


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Jun 2012)

If AS and Bruyneel are not getting on to well then I can see that as the cause for his apparent lack of interest in this race. However, if that is the cause then I think he's behaving in a very childish manner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindog (6 Jun 2012)

(this is brilliant - posted on CN forum by "etymology")

so this was Andy's conversation with Vino at the back of the peloton on monday.........

andrea: So, Vino, me and my temporarily detatched siamese twin Frank were thinking of riding for Astana next year. Johan *thinks* he is a master motivator and tactician...hahahahahhahaha, he can fool most of his teams most of the time, but he can't fool me and Frank! me and Frank know I will win le tour, and anyone who is so much as half aware of my rigorous training this year knows JB does not understand our training tactics. he should stick to things he does best, like selecting and knowing exactly how to change fresh picked beets to magically transform into mountain juice.
Plus, Johann is a big bully and says bad things about me and Frank to reporters.
Our daddy told us meandfrank will be the leaders we were born to be AND win THE tour for you if you bring us to Astana. to show our respect for and thanks to you, we promise that in each of our three pre-tour training races, we will ride in a way that makes it look like we are trying and more importantly, like we actually care.
So, whaddya' think about my offer, vino?

vino: Vino think he may be first EVER rider forced to abandon due to laughing and ruptured funnybone.

andrea: b-b-b-b-b-but

vino: Andy no like time trial. Andy no like descending. Andy no like rain. Andy no like cold. Andy no like big heat. Andy no like crosswinds. Andy no like headwinds. Andy no like serious training. Andy complain too much about everything.

andrea: But Viiiiiiiiiiinnnnooooo...

vino: Plus, Andy never learn to fix his own damn chain and Vino NEVER tell ds order teammate to neutralize race when Vino crash downhill. When Vino crash down hill and rip up knee, thigh, and elbow, vino pick himself up, change bike, and bleed all way to finish, then wait for time trial when Vino kick *** to get time back.

andrea: Yeahbut, you cheated that time!

vino: Not Vino's fault someone give him wrong bag of blood. Vino still ride time trial - Vino's bandages weighed half as much as bike that day. Vino got busted, so what? Vino still crushed everyone in time trial. Vino take punishment. Vino no complain. Vino never cry over spilled blood.

andrea: But Viiiiiiiiiinnnnnnoooooooo....

vino:Frank get call from Johan week before giro. Johan tell Frank "jakob out, you in." Frank cry and complain. Frank try to weasel out - Frank tell Johan "sorry, no can do - have to go on vacation with brother Andy." Johan tell Frank "have nice vacation with Andy in italy....see you in herning on 5 may!"

andrea: Johan KNOWS we always swim with the dolphins in may!

vino: Vino do high altitude training on glaciers may. Frank fall and hurt shoulder....Frank blame alex. Next day, Frank quit because his shoulder hurt. Vino never disgrace Astana with his racing. Vino attack, Schlecks sit back.

andrea: Does that mean "no deal?"

vino: You quick study, Andy! Maybe tomorrow you talk with Big George...if he retire this year, Cadel need new super domestique next year!


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2012)

Heh. Lovely. I can forgive Vino most things after his ride up the Poggio in 2010 (along with Evans, of course). 

The most annoying thing is that the Schlecks could be really exciting to watch if they just STFU and got on with it. If Andy's going for a big stage win in this Dauphiné, he'd better do it in some style if he wants to come out of the race with any credit. 

Big attack on the Joux-Plane on Saturday? [edit: just checked the stage profile and it seems they have to come down the other side before the finish, so maybe not...]

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jun 2012)

Excellent. However, the rumour is that 'meandfrank' will be going back to SaxoBank in a swap with Contador...


----------



## Herzog (6 Jun 2012)

Schleck has recently been in Basel for treatment on his knee (http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/andy-schleck-reveals-he-was-treated-for-knee-problems-in-may) which perhaps explains his lack of form/interest.


----------



## raindog (6 Jun 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Excellent. However, the rumour is that 'meandfrank' will be going back to SaxoBank in a swap with Contador...


Saw that this morning. Surprised Riis would want them back after their shabby treatment of him before the quit Saxo.


----------



## Herzog (6 Jun 2012)

raindog said:


> Saw that this morning. Surprised Riis would want them back after their shabby treatment of him before the quit Saxo.


 
He needs the points


----------



## PpPete (6 Jun 2012)

EBH !


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2012)

aka Fast Eddie...

What was going on with Ciolek? Elastic in his neck snapped or something?

Degenkolb very unlucky.

d.


----------



## raindog (6 Jun 2012)

cracking win for Eddy


----------



## PpPete (6 Jun 2012)

Very modest young man, going by his interview with French TV.


----------



## Herzog (6 Jun 2012)

PpPete said:


> EBH !


 
He looks a bit bulkier this year...?


----------



## brandon (6 Jun 2012)

Cadel Evans FTW... i feel he competed well in stage one and wasnt bad in stage 2 either will be interesting to see how he copes with the big mountain climbs coming up this weekend.


----------



## brandon (6 Jun 2012)

raindog said:


> Westra was dropped on the last climb, along with Andy Schleck
> 
> Did Andy go slow on purpose as a protest?


 
well apparently he isn't taking this sportive seriously and is *just *completing them. he isn't putting any effort into coming close to or even winning them. to me he is just doing the bare minimum as he cant be bothered to bust a nut in this with the tour de france coming up soon.


----------



## Beebo (7 Jun 2012)

very impressed with EBH, the did it on his own without the SKY lead out train


----------



## rowdin (7 Jun 2012)

On live today, for the first time this week. 1:45 pm


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

I'm assuming that Brad will take enough time out of Evans et al today, and manage to keep any losses he may incur in the mountains, to less than he gains. Could be a similar story in July.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

Tony Martin is only 4 seconds down on GC. Evans only 1 second. I wouldn't be surprised to see either of them in yellow tonight. Grivko looks in really good shape too - he's only 2 seconds down and the time trial is his speciality. Sylvain Chavanel (5 seconds) and Luis Leon Sanchez (9 seconds) are former national TT champions. David Millar (9 seconds) is no slouch either...

Wiggo is going to have to be really on his game today. Fortunately, he looks like he has the form to do it. Could be interesting.

d.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

And don't rule out the comfort factor as a potential influence on Wiggo's performance... 
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest/533138/wiggins-dauphine-time-trial-clothing-dilemma.html


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2012)

Brad has been touted as favourite to win the Dauphiné but it's very tight and others are hungry for a win too. I think we still have surprises in store.


----------



## Herzog (7 Jun 2012)

The course looks perfect for Martin, he could get some vital time over Wiggins. I doubt it would be enough to cover his (predicted) loses in stage 6 (and possibly 5 and 7), so Wiggo should be OK. Evans looks to be in good form, probably good enough to ensure it's close with Wiggins. 

And of course there's always Andy Schleck to watch out for...ahem...


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

Lucky Andy's starting early today - gives him a chance to get to the finish in time to watch the end of stage presentations.

d.


----------



## PpPete (7 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Lucky Andy's starting early today - gives him a chance to get to the finish in time to watch the end of stage presentations.
> 
> d.


He's not worried though....


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Lucky Andy's starting early today - gives him a chance to get to the finish in time to watch the end of stage presentations.
> 
> d.


 1, 2 or 3 minute intervals?

How many later starters will scalp Andy?

Shall we have a sweepstake?


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

One minute intervals at that end of the field.

Just to make matters worse, the poor lamb has fallen off his bike.

d.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2012)

ahhh diddums


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> One minute intervals at that end of the field.
> 
> Just to make matters worse, the poor lamb has fallen off his bike.
> 
> d.


  He must be getting concerned if not actually worried.


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2012)

Not just us who are puzzled by this, even Kim Andersen doesn't know what's going on.....
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/andersen-cant-explain-schlecks-performance-problems


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

EBH has just finished 1.01secs behind Durbridge. Nibali has just set off. Getting into the business end of things now...

To be fair, Schleck only lost nine seconds on Durbridge by the finish, so that's actually not too bad a ride, especially considering he fell off.

Edit: just realised I was completely misreading the tables (thought nine seconds sounded a bit unlikely - he lost more than that in the prologue, didn't he?) - EBH lost a whole MINUTE to Durbridge. Schleck lost NINE MINUTES. Yikes.  

d.


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

Bruyneel has been nice about him already though! Politics.


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2012)

Kelderman on that last corner!


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

He was really going for it. Good ride.

Don't think I've heard of him before. Were his parents Dr Feelgood fans?

d.


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2012)

Chavanel fastest at the first split, but has he started too fast?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jun 2012)

raindog said:


> Chavanel fastest at the first split, but has he started too fast?


 
Definitely, I would say. Watch out for Millar, he's really winding up today... Martin looking good for the win though, unless Wiggins is pacing it better and will get faster in the second half.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

Mick Rogers just finished fastest yet. Four Sky riders in the top ten on current standings. That's strength in depth.

Richie Porte going surprisingly slow though.

d.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

Tony Martin looking very strong indeed.

Apparently, he's pushing a 58T chainring. 

d.


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2012)

They've just talked about today's gearing...
Tony Martin is on 58x11, Brad has 56 and Evans 55

EDIT
ha - didn't see you'd posted that smutch


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

Just saw Matt Rendell tweet about it. No wonder it doesn't look like he's pedalling very fast!

d.


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

Martin is 25 up at check 2


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

wiggo is catching Evans apparently


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

Wiggo is closing on Evans!


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

There's definitely an echo in here.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

Wiggo fastest at 2nd check. By 36 seconds!

d.


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

feck!!! wiggo 36 secs up on TM


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

lol! bloody echo!


----------



## Herzog (7 Jun 2012)

Evans in sight of Wiggo, will he be caught...I say yes.


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2012)

yeah, looks like Brad will take this


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

I couldn't see Evans car?


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

is wiggo slowing? doesn't seem nearer to TM


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

I may be wrong of course!!


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

34 seconds.

Crikey.

d.


----------



## Herzog (7 Jun 2012)

Great ride by Bradley. Let's hope he's not peaking too early.


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2012)

what a ride by Brad


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

Sky finished with three of the top six riders.

d.


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2012)

Froome coming into form very nicely


----------



## montage (7 Jun 2012)

Has Wiggo lost anything this season?!?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jun 2012)

Holy f*ck, that was a strong performance. I was out for a meeting came back to check the results and Wiggins must have absolutely killed it on the second half of the course. He seemed to treat it like an old-fashioned pursuit of Cadel... and he almost got him.

Nibali was three and a half minutes down. That's killed his chances.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

montage said:


> Has Wiggo lost anything this season?!?


 
He didn't finish the Tour of Catalunya (not many did, iirc). And he didn't win the Tour of the Algarve either, but did beat Tony Martin in the time trial - by 1 second.

d.


----------



## iLB (7 Jun 2012)

rich p said:


> I couldn't see Evans car?


The evans car was pulled back next to the Sky car once the gap was below 30 seconds, not fun if you're in the BMC car- casual wave from Yates!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jun 2012)

Herzog said:


> Great ride by Bradley. Let's hope he's not peaking too early.


 
Bar today's time trial, I don't think he's even had to try that hard yet in this race. He appears to be in the shape of his life, and I think he realizes that this season (and perhaps, the next) are his last best chances.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

He's just getting better and better as the season goes on, isn't he?


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2012)

Let's not get carried away lads, let's take it day by day and see what happens, that way we'll avoid disappointment if it all goes tits up.


----------



## Dave Davenport (7 Jun 2012)

At least his great form should mean the yellow jersey is Sky's number one priority and the green more of a nice if it happens bonus.


----------



## Paul_L (7 Jun 2012)

Just watched it back as live. Amazing TT by Bradley. I wonder if he eased off a smidge when he had Cuddles in sight. All looking good for July.


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Jun 2012)

A great ride by Wiggins and it puts him in a strong position to stay in yellow until the end. The three climbing days ahead will be interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2012)

raindog said:


> Let's not get carried away lads, let's take it day by day and see what happens, that way we'll avoid disappointment if it all goes tits up.



Well, I remember what happened last season so I'm not counting any chickens, but you can't deny he's streets ahead of his main rivals in terms of preparation - and far from peaking too early, I don't think he has reached his peak yet... 

The next couple of days will be a true sign of where he is right now - Nibali will still be a threat if he decides to go on the offensive. Amador possibly even more so.

d.


----------



## montage (8 Jun 2012)

Nibali hasn't really been too impressive since before the Vuelta where wiggins et al pretty much seemed to blow him out of the water....I'm not entirely sure of how much a threat he will pose here or in le tour. Interesting to see the Sammy Sanchez is lying 8th from last overall - did he crash?


----------



## Beebo (8 Jun 2012)

Wiggo averaged over 30mph on what looked like a twisty course for an entire hour.

I try an hold 25mph for even 30seconds and its bloody hard.


----------



## PpPete (8 Jun 2012)

Paul_L said:


> Just watched it back as live. Amazing TT by Bradley. I wonder if he eased off a smidge when he had Cuddles in sight. All looking good for July.


 
I wondered that... I suspect natural instincts to take Evans may have kicked in when he saw him first, but then realised (or the was told from the car) that he going into the red and better to go back to his planned pace. Pushing hard through the last km would have been a mistake anyway - far too much risk. Meanwhile Cadel may have been putting himself deep into the red to stay awy?


----------



## User169 (8 Jun 2012)

PpPete said:


> I wondered that... I suspect natural instincts to take Evans may have kicked in when he saw him first, but then realised (or the was told from the car) that he going into the red and better to go back to his planned pace. Pushing hard through the last km would have been a mistake anyway - far too much risk. Meanwhile Cadel may have been putting himself deep into the red to stay awy?


 
I think you're right - this is what he said in the Guardian:

_"it was nice to come so close to catching Cadel Evans. It's good to feel I had a decent gap on him, but I tried not to get too fixated on it in the end of the stage. I wanted to finish my ride regardless of where he was. If you were watching it, you might wonder why I didn't catch him, as I had him in sight for so long at the end of the stage, but I actually think he sped up a bit. I kept to my rhythm, didn't want to take too many risks on the corners and he finished strongly. It's not a case of thinking 'Oh yes, I'll catch him now'. At that point you are both trying to empty the tank. You're an hour into the stage and you are both doing your own race."_


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jun 2012)

Gotta be good for the mind games going into the Tour. Ashtonishing TT by Wiggins.

The Sky team is so strong too.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2012)

Beebo said:


> Wiggo averaged over 30mph on what looked like a twisty course for an entire hour.
> 
> I try an hold 25mph for even 30seconds and its bloody hard.


On the motorbike camera following Wiggins along one of the straights, they zoomed in on the speedo and Wiggins was doing 80km/h


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2012)

montage said:


> Interesting to see the Sammy Sanchez is lying 8th from last overall - did he crash?


 
Yeah, quite badly. They thought he'd broken some ribs at first and it looked very unlikely that he'd be able to continue, but clearly this is a vital part of his Tour preparations so he couldn't afford to pull out. Chapeau to him for still being in the race.

d.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2012)

They're about to start climbing the Col du Grand Colombier - could be the biggest test of the year so far for Wiggo...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jun 2012)

Word is that Cobo has pulled out... hmm.


----------



## PpPete (8 Jun 2012)

Lot of big names being dropped off the back of the peloton on that climb. Suggests a very sustained pace by Sky pulling it along?

Interesting about Cobo.... maybe one of those who peaks later in the season?


----------



## PpPete (8 Jun 2012)

Shame the TV schedule didnt include that climb.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2012)

PpPete said:


> Interesting about Cobo.... maybe one of those who peaks later in the season?


 
He's already said that defending the Vuelta is his main target this year.

d.


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2012)

PpPete said:


> Lot of big names being dropped off the back of the peloton on that climb. Suggests a very sustained pace by Sky pulling it along?
> 
> Interesting about Cobo.... maybe one of those who peaks later in the season?


 I think he peaks when the circuit gets back to Spain


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2012)

Good show of strength from Brad there to go and catch Evans group. And Evans' double-take look across was funny.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (8 Jun 2012)

Priceless, even. A proper "Oh Sh*t!" face. Some of the descending going on here is nuts though...


----------



## raindog (8 Jun 2012)

Vichot - a name we should be seeing alot of in the future.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jun 2012)

Missed all that again today, bah. Nice to see a French win from a relatively new name.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2012)

What did he have on his wrists or was it just his arm warmers pulled down?


----------



## Dave Davenport (8 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> was it just his arm warmers pulled down?


 
Yes.


----------



## Noodley (8 Jun 2012)

Yay, FdeJ


----------



## raindog (8 Jun 2012)

Just cruising the comments on VeloChrono after yesterday's TT and noticed this

"Je suis très heureux du retour de Froomie"  nice, eh?​


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Jun 2012)

Wiggins and the Sky team are putting on a good show, can they keep it up for the next two days............I hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul_L (9 Jun 2012)

monster stage today, with the Colombiere and Joux Plane. Eurosport seem to have it live from midday, so cover both these summits. Let's hope Sky have enough in their legs after yesterday's efforts. Siutsou can climb a bit can't he, and i didn't hear his name being close to the front yesterday, so maybe he was being kept back to assist today?


----------



## PpPete (9 Jun 2012)

Andy "I'm not worried" Schleck quit - less than half way through today's stage.
No surprises to pull, not even riding himself into form !
So .... even worse than when he and Frank are not waiting around for each other ?


----------



## raindog (9 Jun 2012)

yeah, just read that - wonder what's really up? I'd love to know.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2012)

Just watching yesterday's highlights. Cracking entertainment. Wiggo's move to shut down the Evans/Nibali group was pure class. 

They didn't show a close-up of Evans when Wiggo passed him but the body language was clear even in the aerial shot - shoulders visibly dropping. Lovely shot of the two AG2R riders glancing behind to see the yellow jersey on their tail as well. I think the word is "crestfallen".

Great work by Porte before that to close the gap. Loved his hand-off on Nerz - he was clearly in the mood for a scrap.

In fact, the strength of the whole Sky team is astonishing. *If* they can all carry this form through to the Tour, Brad will be the best supported GC contender since Lance in his US Postal heyday. 

Impressive ride by Vichot too. 

d.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2012)

Is it too late for Schleck to enter the Tour de Suisse? 

d.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2012)

Little bit of interesting detail about the descent break away here.

I read the Schleck interview in Cycling News, about the only thing he said which chimed was about Wiggins peaking too early. That's the only thing that concerns me about this display but then he isn't the first rider to win the Dauphine and then go on to do well at the Tour, so....


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2012)

Answering own question: yes, it is too late. Suisse starts today - I thought it was tomorrow.

d.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2012)

My brother, whose in-laws have a chalet in Samöens, is on the Joux-Plane today. Jammy bugger. Grrrr. 

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2012)

Crackle said:


> I read the Schleck interview in Cycling News, about the only thing he said which chimed was about Wiggins peaking too early. That's the only thing that concerns me about this display but then he isn't the first rider to win the Dauphine and then go on to do well at the Tour, so....


 
Yeah, but Wiggins is apparently following a completely different training schedule and philosophy than this. He also says he's only at 90-95% right now.


----------



## Paul_L (9 Jun 2012)

fireworks about to begin at the base of the Joux Plane?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2012)

Nice win for Quintana, and Evans made a small personal point, but that was Sky's day. Brilliant team ride.


----------



## raindog (9 Jun 2012)

Cracking descent from Cadel.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, but Wiggins is apparently following a completely different training schedule and philosophy than this. He also says he's only at 90-95% right now.


Thanks, I'd missed that.


----------



## PpPete (9 Jun 2012)

They will certainly have their choice of climbing domestiques to take to the Tour
EBH, Porte, Rogers, Froome, all going well today plus Uran, Henao.showing good form in the Giro 
strength in depth !


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2012)

Brutal riding by EBH and Porte to effectively kill the race. Quintana did very well to make the attack stick. Impressive descending too. 

I think Evans did enough to demonstrate that he will be a force to reckon with in the Tour. Van Den Broeck also looking strong. 

d.


----------



## Noodley (9 Jun 2012)

Superb bit of team riding, and Wiggins is looking more and more the all round rider and potential winner of the Tour.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2012)

Sky are looking more and more like US Postal...

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2012)

Yeah, and looking at the overall, I wonder whether Evans wasn't just attacking to make sure of securing his third place from Froome - as well as testing his descending.


----------



## raindog (9 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> Sky are looking more and more like US Postal...
> 
> d.


Yes. Getting a bit worrying that.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2012)

raindog said:


> Yes. Getting a bit worrying that.


 
But luckily there are other squads around who are capable of the same kind of team job in the GTs: Liquigas and OPQS in particular, and Garmin and Katusha on their day. The team competition in the TdF is going to be fascinating this year. Sky do seem to be gelling particularly well right now though, and appear to have the kind of depth in the squad that they lacked last season.


----------



## montage (9 Jun 2012)

wouldn't a sky 1-2-3 be nice !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2012)

I've just realised the other reason Evans went off today, apart from trying to get another stage win - to secure a win in the points competition. He took over from Gallopin, and because he was second got more of a cushion from other possible contenders.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> But luckily there are other squads around who are capable of the same kind of team job in the GTs: Liquigas and OPQS in particular, and Garmin and Katusha on their day. The team competition in the TdF is going to be fascinating this year.


 
Yeah, and of course it's going to be an entirely different kettle of fish doing over three weeks what they've done in just a few days at the Dauphiné...

Sky should also take heed of the fact that Liquigas were immensely strong in the Giro but ultimately to no avail, and it was mainly non-Liquigas riders who benefitted from their efforts. Admittedly, Wiggo is looking in much better shape than Basso did in the Giro, but Cadel did a good job of piggybacking on Sky's efforts today. It's only the time trial result that's separating Wiggins and Rogers from Evans.

Still, if Sky can eliminate the rest of the competition through strong team riding and then leave it to Brad to deal with Evans in the time trial, that will be enough to win them the race.

OPQS still look like a bunch of highly talented individuals rather than a structured team to me. It may serve them well in one-day classics but I'm not convinced it'll win them a grand tour.

d.


----------



## toby123 (9 Jun 2012)

Wiggins is now the Tour favorite. See http://www.oddschecker.com/other-sports/cycling/tour-de-france/winner.


----------



## Noodley (9 Jun 2012)

he was 5/2 jt fav with Evans last week. Which I did not think good enough odds to bet on...now that he is almost evens I think I might look at an outsider for the podium.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Jun 2012)

Wiggins and Sky are really showing well and with only one stage to go, look like they will get the win. The whole team is a force to reckon with and if they can keep this up then a Tour win is looking more likely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2012)

Rolland up front - I'd love to see him take this stage


----------



## Paul_L (10 Jun 2012)

Grrrr. No live Eurosport coverage. Bloody tennis!


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2012)

Tennis?!! - FFS


----------



## montage (10 Jun 2012)

http://www.sportlemon.tv/v-4/0/156/v-415669.html coverage here in french.


----------



## montage (10 Jun 2012)

Van Garderen punctured with less than 4km to go - unfortunate

Rolland doesn't seem to be helping to work on the front with a break of three (all French). Not going to win many friends riding like that


----------



## Speicher (10 Jun 2012)

montage said:


> http://www.sportlemon.tv/v-4/0/156/v-415669.html coverage here in french.


That is Italian.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2012)

Well today there were at least three teams working to close down the break, so they had no chance. Nice to see Nibali descend at his best, and I always like those uphill sprints. I was rooting for Luis Leon Sanchez though...

Overall, hard to get anything from that race other than the fact that Wiggins and Sky looked totally in control the whole way.


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2012)

Jalabert did his usual xenophobic rant this afternoon - he's going to be seriously pissed off if Brad wins the Tour.


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2012)

montage said:


> Rolland doesn't seem to be helping to work on the front with a break of three (all French). Not going to win many friends riding like that


?!! eh?
the peloton were 100 metres behind and about to catch them - Coppel and Rolland had been away together for ages - did you watch the whole stage?


----------



## montage (10 Jun 2012)

raindog said:


> ?!! eh?
> the peloton were 100 metres behind and about to catch them - Coppel and Rolland had been away together for ages - did you watch the whole stage?


 
Alas no just the final 15km .... I had assumed Rolland went on the previous climb and that the gap was slowly growing rather than slowly shrinking. I stand corrected. Though Coppel was still giving it a dig, showing a bit more gutsy


----------



## raindog (10 Jun 2012)

montage said:


> I stand corrected.


No, don't be daft, but the two of them had been together for a long time, and near the end Coppel was on his last legs and Rolland was more or less pulling him along. Just before the peloton caught them Geniez got across to them and Rolland took a couple of pulls at the front, as did Coppel, but it was obviously a waste of time.
I like these two guys - apparently they both finished yesterday's stage together in 17th and 18th positions. I saw Rolland win l'Etoile de Besseges here early in the season - he's a good rider.


----------



## fozy tornip (10 Jun 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Overall, hard to get anything from that race other than the fact that Wiggins and Sky looked totally in control the whole way.


And it doesn't end there:


> Bradley takes Pacquiao's WBO title


With form like this I'd like to see him have a tilt at Usain Bolt in the Olympics 100 meters.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Jun 2012)

Terrific result for sky. I think the TDF will be a little different though. The attacks will be more concerted and they may not be allowed to dictate so easily. This race was run at their pace with Evans and co. following. As has been said this was won on TT performance. I think we have to ask who was sandbagging ?

Looking at current form, i'd be keeping an eye on the Moviestar squad.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Terrific result for sky. I think the TDF will be a little different though. The attacks will be more concerted and they may not be allowed to dictate so easily.



Hmmm, yes... 

Interesting to compare yesterday's stage in the Dauphine to today's racing in the Tour de Suisse where no single team controlled the racing and as a result, the attacks came in wave after wave on the final climb. That's exactly the kind of thing Sky will be trying to prevent by riding the way they did yesterday. It was the same tactic they used in the Vuelta last year to pretty good effect - until they hit the Angliru...

Quintana is a pure climber but he found it pretty tough to get away. 

This is why it would be good to see the Schlecks in form at the Tour - they're the kind of riders who on their day, working together, could have the ability to disrupt Sky and stop them having it all their own way. 



> Looking at current form, i'd be keeping an eye on the Moviestar squad.



Yup, Valverde could well be a threat too.


----------

